# moss spores



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

anyone know any trustworthy sites i can buy some packets from?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What type of moss? You can buy Kyoto spores from ebay or www.dartfrog.co.uk but they're kinda hard to grow.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't quote you a site specifically, but worth checking out the bonzai gardening ones.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i got some kyoto moss and the epiweb moss mix from dartfrog, that epi web is great its sprouting all sorts aswel as moss , and you dont just have to have it growing on epi web mine aint and its growing fine. not seen any results from that kyoto moss.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

buddah said:


> i got some kyoto moss and the epiweb moss mix from dartfrog, that epi web is great its sprouting all sorts aswel as moss , and you dont just have to have it growing on epi web mine aint and its growing fine. not seen any results from that kyoto moss.


cool ill try the ebi web stuff , cheers guys


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

kyoto moss is on cheap on serpentsupplies now


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

buddah said:


> i got some kyoto moss and the epiweb moss mix from dartfrog, that epi web is great its sprouting all sorts aswel as moss , and you dont just have to have it growing on epi web mine aint and its growing fine. not seen any results from that kyoto moss.


What are yours growing on?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

jamesthornton said:


> What are yours growing on?


which the epi web or kyoto moss?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

epiweb and kyoto moss link

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/443838-peat-plates-3.html


----------

